# Age limit?



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

Pretty simple question. Is there an age limit for a DWA licence for venomous snakes? If so what is it?
Im expecting it to be 18.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

samg1696 said:


> Pretty simple question. Is there an age limit for a DWA licence for venomous snakes? If so what is it?
> Im expecting it to be 18.



It's 18


----------



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

I dont want to wait lol. but i suppose i need some training and i proper think first.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

and now a more unusual question. is there an age limit? and i mean top end limit here. we all know reactions slow - is it possible to get a licence as a 60 year old keeper?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

carpy said:


> and now a more unusual question. is there an age limit? and i mean top end limit here. we all know reactions slow - is it possible to get a licence as a 60 year old keeper?



thats a very good point. people have to stop driving after a certain age.. surely its equally (or more!) dangerous to continue keeping hots after a certain point...

id be interested to know this one!


----------



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

there is a guy in india who is over 60 and is a snake boxer but this doesnt mean it would be a good idea as he has been bitten 19 times by king cobras and im pretty sure he only has 1 or 2 full fingers.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> thats a very good point. people have to stop driving after a certain age.. surely its equally (or more!) dangerous to continue keeping hots after a certain point...
> 
> id be interested to know this one!


Thats more for other peoples safety than your own. Im willing to bet a lot of the older keepers are better than many of the younger ones. If you have more experience you will able to predict the snakes more. However im sure most people get to the point when they realise that they shouldn't be keeping them anymore.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

How olds bill hasst? He's got to be at least 80. And he still deals with hundreds of venomous a day


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> How olds bill hasst? He's got to be at least 80. And he still deals with hundreds of venomous a day


is that the guy in america who injects himself to create antivenoms?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There's no legal top age limit, but the council can of course deny an application to anyone who they think may not be able to look after the animals or respond to certain situations. I have no idea how they decide who is "competent" and who isn't though - and they'd have to be very careful not to be seen as prejudice, they would need some verification or proof. Ageism is quite popular right now for lawsuits!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Bill Haast is 98 but he gave up working with snakes a few years ago, he was still working with them into his 90's. He may have been working with them to a fair age but I would imagine he is one of the most snake bitten people in the world.
The DWA is to protect the public, not the keeper. As long as the keepers room met the vets inspection criteria then there shouldn't be a problem.

David.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Thats more for other peoples safety than your own. Im willing to bet a lot of the older keepers are better than many of the younger ones. If you have more experience you will able to predict the snakes more. However im sure most people get to the point when they realise that they shouldn't be keeping them anymore.


older keepers may be better in that they have greater experience but reactions slow with age, and after a certain point i think it may be dangerous. its an interesting one


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

carpy said:


> older keepers may be better in that they have greater experience but reactions slow with age, and after a certain point i think it may be dangerous. its an interesting one


Slower reactions..MMMMHHHHHHHHHH????????

The point is that an older person is less likely to put him/herself in the situation where quick reactions are needed.. not that it will give either old or young much of an edge if trying to avoid being nailed by a pi**ed off viper or similar!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Slower reactions..MMMMHHHHHHHHHH????????
> 
> The point is that an older person is less likely to put him/herself in the situation where quick reactions are needed.. not that it will give either old or young much of an edge if trying to avoid being nailed by a pi**ed off viper or similar!


in many situations more agility is required. the lieks of _Bothrops asper, _any _Dendroaspis, Dispholidus, Naja _etc in certain situations agility would be useful. even simple situations it would be of use. reaction time is still necessary, as is precision. all of these things are sometimes lost with age


----------

